# '91 missing badly



## seafruit (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a 91 SOHC 3000 V6, 185,000 miles, burns no oil, and the aftermarket distibutor cap from NAPA was replaced and defective twice. It began missing badly on the highway last nite as I was driving. I removed the cap and voile! Pins 1 and 4 have both come loose because of the defect in the plastic compound surrounding the pins. I had previously did a whole tuneup: plug wires (lifetime Belden) , plugs, rotor, cap, voltage regulator. When the Cap went down 2nd time ( Italian made..$31 bucks!) I went and got another one (Japanese). It is made better. You can tell by looking. I replaced the cap and rotor, plugs (NGK). It still misses. Plug wires again? I have also noticed there is an exhaust leak that has become more pronounced also. Could that be it because of the 02 sensor? My main question is this: Is it possible that I have a burnt valve? I can smell gas fumes getting by. But it appears that the problem is a timing problem. What next? thanks ahead of time

Chris


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaacheck, then double check the firing order.
It is possible you have a wire or two on the wrong place.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Your gas fumes and exhaust leak go hand in hand on these Maxi's. You might have 1, 2 or more broken exhaust studs that need to be replaced...guaranteed! We do them all the time on these 3.0 engines.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you could have many issues going on here.

injectors are common to fail on these cars, especially when they get this old.

exhaust leaks are also common, as the exhaust studs are very weak and tend to snap off at the head.

fuel leaks are also common when it gets colder. there are short sections of rubber hose on the fuel rails, and they leak at the fittings- worse when cold. if that's the problem on yours, you need to get it fixed before you have an engine fire. can't tell you how many of these poor Maximas I see in junkyards because of engine fires.


----------

